# Turntable Bridge design - long loco wheelbase



## mjltuk (Jan 3, 2008)

Help Please! 


I am designing a turntable intended to accomodate long locos and finding that the design process is hampered by the lack ofpublished loco dimensions.

I now need to finalise a design and decide whether to go for a TT bridge length of about 40" (on my proptotype mockup that looks about right) designed to handle Connies, Aristo and LGB Mikes, Bachmann and Accucraft K-27s


OR

I can also accomodate all the above plus the Accucraft K-28 and Aristo Mallet - at least one with a 14.5" USRA tender - if I go another inch or two? I can tolerate an inch or so of overhang at each end.


Please could some kind soul give me an overall wheelbase length (centre of front pilot/pony wheel to centre of rear tender wheel) measurement for the Accucraft K-28 and Aristo Mallet with USRA tender?

Very Many Thanks in advance



Mike


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Where's Ron ???? 
Ron Senek ??? 

Paging Mr Senek.. Mr Ron Senek...


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

For the big Accucraft locos you'll need more then 30" for a turntable. How big are they though I do not know for sure, but I do know for sure you'll need more than 30".



40" may be right on.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this what you have in mind?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an Airsto Mallet with Vandy Tender.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Design it for a Big Boy and get it overwith!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

http://archive.mylargescale.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=49951

This is the archive from 2007 when I built it.


----------



## flats (Jun 30, 2008)

For the mallet or big boy, no less than 48 inches, I would go 50 inches 
and get them all. 

Ken owner of K&K the road to nowhere


----------

